# anybody have or have used the milaukee 2311-21 m12 dig camera?



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

just seeing if anyone has used one and how they are liking it, my old ridgid one took a crap (camera head broke) and they want 75 for a new head/cable....... lemme know, thanks


----------



## Jay_r&bplumbing (Jan 11, 2011)

yea i have one its better than the ridgid imo but really i would only give it a 6 out of 10 
the little driver that came with it was great though 

but unfortunately i forgot to put my rear door puck lock on and all of my cordless tools where stolen about 1500 - 2000 $$ worth except my camera so now i have no batteries or charger for it


----------

